# 3/4/08 - ODNR Conducting Online Survey Regarding Inland Lake And Reservoir Fishing Re



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Wildlife invites anglers to provide input regarding fishing regulations for Ohio's public inland lakes and reservoirs by visiting ohiodnr.com/creel on the Internet. The online angler survey solicits opinions on length and creel (daily harvest) limits for several species, including largemouth and smallmouth bass, crappie, walleye and saugeye.

More...


----------

